# underloading bands



## Isaac (Jan 16, 2013)

So because of my schedule and the season, I've been looking for a good way to practice inside. I picked up some 0.12 gram air-soft pellets, since I dont have a catch box I figured they would be a good way to keep from putting holes in the drywall.

...then I read the pinned glossary which mentioned that dry firing a sling shot is a bad idea. So the question is- Why is dry firing a sling shot a bad idea? will a 0.12 gram load still be effectively dry firing?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dry firing and shooting ammo to light for the bands will shorten band life. The .12 gm are probably to light for any average band set. Why not make a catch box with a back up blanket behind it. A catch box can be as simple as a cardboard box with a tee shirt hanging inside. Or you can down size the bands to match the ammo. Better training will be accomplished by using your normal set up .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

When you dry fire, or seriously underload, a slingshot, the bands tend to slam into the forks with great energy, and that definitely shortens band life. A simple catch box is so easy to make ... cardboard box with several suspended T-shirts. There just is no good reason not to have some sort of a catch box.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bands are also relatively inexpensive. If you enjoy shooting, want to practice anywhere, and aren't afraid of some handslap... dry firing is good practice. Amongst many modern firearm disciplines, dry firing is a very crucial and important part of the practice regimen.

Sure, your bands will be damaged a bit quicker, but what do you gain by not practicing at all if actual shooting is not a possibility?


----------



## Isaac (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks for the info guys. I set up an old dog box with some towels hanging in it for now, it is more satisfying to knock cans with some real force 

and Nathan- I just ordered 9ft of tubes and several pouches from you, along with the spectraply i was giving you a hard time about.... opps lol. thanks for the post and the great service!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Here is rainy season now and therefore I shoot also indoors.

I hung an old blanket and I shoot 12 mm steel and even rocks. The distance is about 16'.

I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Isaac said:


> thanks for the info guys. I set up an old dog box with some towels hanging in it for now, it is more satisfying to knock cans with some real force
> 
> and Nathan- I just ordered 9ft of tubes and several pouches from you, along with the spectraply i was giving you a hard time about.... opps lol. thanks for the post and the great service!


The hard time was appreciated and justified. You should get a piece of wood with clean edges, regardless of whether it is more material than you paid for.

Thank you!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this the reason my heavy tunes are splitting on the lower tube and the upper tube is fine? I'm shooting 7/16 steel. I think Nathan has on his website site that the heavy tubes work better with heavier ammo. These rubes are not lasting much longer then the TBG flat bands I have.


----------

